# كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه



## اميرررة (25 يوليو 2012)

*






كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد 
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس


وبعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس 

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 


و كورسات ماس 

( كورس ماس وايت لتبييض البشرة وتوحيد اللون وازالة الكلف والنمش & كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته )

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد 

وقطرة ماس كلين للتطهير والتضييق

و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال
* 

الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى 

وبعد تشجيعكم لى و لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى 


نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم

كريم لمســــــــه أنوثــــــــــــة مــــــــــــــاس 





Cream touch femininity mas



الأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع 





كريم تاتش فيمينتى ( لمسه أنوثة ) لتكبير الأرداف و المؤخرة

من مقتطفات الأعشاب و فول الصويا يجعل الصدر كامل و بشكل مرفوع 

وهو فخر لكل الأناث جميع النساء يرغبن فى وؤخرة مرفوعة و جميلة و هى فخر للنساء .

Cream touch femininity mas

هو منتج خاص صنع من نباتات طبيعيه 100% و عدد لا يحصد من تجارب اشخاص مقربون لسنوات عديده .

كما انه لا يحتوى على أى هرمون فأنه يمكن تحسين المؤخرة المسطحه و الأرداف النحيفه والحصول
الى مؤخرة كبيره و مغريه و أرداف ممتلئه مع الحفاظ على المرونه مع تأثيرات التنعيم .


الكريم حاصل على مطابق للموصفات القياسيه المصريه 



*_ المكونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات _*


* فول الصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــويا * 

وفوائـــــــــــــــــــــــــده هى :-
1- يزيد من حجم الجسم ويعمل على امتلاءه لانه ينشط الخلايا والانسجة 
2. محاربة أمراض القلب. حيث أنه يخفف معدل الكوليسترول المرتفع حوالي 9%. 
3 يحافظ الصويا على العظام خصوصاً عظام النساء بعد سن اليأس.
4. تستخدم منتجات الصويا كالحليب او الزيت في عمل أقنعه للبشرة حيث يعطي الرونق والرطوبه للبشرة. 
5. يعمل على تجديد الخلايا و الأنسجة .
و الكثير منها الفوائد و من المؤكد انكم على علم بها 



* فيتاميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن E *

منتجات فيتامين E 

تساعد على الحد من ظهور علامات تمدد الجلد
يمكن ان فيتامين ُ E تساعد في منع ظهور بقع العمر
انه يساعد في الحفاظ على توازن الجلد 
أنه يقلل من فقدان المياه بطريق البشرة من الجلد، ويعزز وظيفة الجلد الحاجز

يتم الحصول على مزيد من الاستفادة من التطبيق الموضعي للفيتامين E من خلال الكريمات أو المحاليل بدلا من أخذ فيتامين E شفويا. 

الجلد قادر على امتصاص فيتامين E الطبيعي على نحو فعال.

جنين القمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح

 له قيمــة غذائيه عاليه حيث يحتوي على 

نسبه عاليه من الفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين

ب1

ب2

ب5 

هـ 

ف أ 

حمض الينوليك

وكذلك يحتوي على نسبةعاليه من

البروتين 25,30 %

والأحماض النوويــة

إن زيت جنين القمح يحتوي على أحماض دهنية تمد الجسم بالطاقة والحيوية

فتفيد في تحسين وظائف الجسم. 

وليس له أعراض جانبية 

نبــــــــــــــــات النسنـــــــــج

بأنه يعمل على رفع معدل نشاط الجسم.
ويزيد من فعاليته تجاه الضغوط عليه، حيث يعمل على تقليل حدة تأثيرها على جسم الإنسان.
يرفع من معدل كفاءة الجسم من النواحي الكيماوية، و الفيزيائية والبيولوجية.
و يعمل على زيادة معدل طاقة الإنسان ويضفي على جسمه نشاطاً واضحاً مما يؤدى لزيادة الجسم بشكل فعال.

زيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت السودانى

يدخل في صناعة الماكياج و الكريمات التجميلية ، لأنه يساعد على إكساب البشرة صحتها و ليونتها و نعومتها ، و يمنع الشيخوخة و التجاعيد و التعفن بالجلد .
يساعد العبيد على إنماء العضلات و تغذيتها ، و الاعصاب التي تغذي العضلات .
يستعمل ليزيد في وزن و كثافة العضل .
يغذي الجسم عبر إعطائه البروتين اللازم .
يساعد على النشاط الذهني بواسطة البروتين الذي يحويه ، و الفوسفور و فيتامينات B1 , B2 .

خلطـــــــــــــــــــه مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس السريـــــــــــــــــــه السحريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

و التى يحق للشركة بأحتفاظ جزء من التركيب كسر المهنه 


*( طريقـــــــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــدام )*

تدليك بشكل دائرى بهدوء حول الصدر من 2 : 5 دقائق مرتين فى اليوم صباحا" و مسائا"

و ايضا" الطريقة مدونه بداخل العبوه 

للحصول على أرداف جميله و مؤخره مغريه 

أتبعى التعليمات 

يستخدم لفتره 3 شهور

و للحالات االعالية الضمور 6 أشهور 



الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من 


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاســة العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 


المنطقة الغربية 

(جدة - مكة - المدينة المنورة) 

المنطقة الشرقية 

(الدمام -والاحساء)

المنطقة الوسطى 

(الريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا ض )

المنطقة الجنوبية

( ابو عريش وجيزان - وصامطة والطوال)

ليبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


الكويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت 


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان



مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام المندوبات مني على الخاص او من زيارتك 

لموقع منتجات ندى ماس







وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى





طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 







او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري 





ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوال الاخصائية ندى ماس المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد 



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب



[/COLOR]

للتواصل مع الاخصائية مباشرة 



اضغطي على الرابط ادناه

http://nadamasgroup.arabform.com/[/SIZ


COLOR="#FF0000"][/COLOR]*​


----------



## جوو الرياض (30 يوليو 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

ماشاء الله 

بالتوووفيق لكي اميرررره


----------



## اميرررة (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك


----------



## اميرررة (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

اللــهم يا غني يا كريم يا ذا الفضل العظيم يا واسع العطاء والكرم اللهم أغننـي بحلالك واكفني بفضلك عمن سواك


----------



## اميرررة (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

يقول الرجل في المرأة ما يريد .. لكن المرأة تفعل في الرجل ما تريد !


----------



## اميرررة (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

قال إبليس : العجب لبني آدم ! يحبون الله ويعصونه ، ويبغضونني ويطيعونني


----------



## اميرررة (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

اللهم يامقلب القلوب ويا مزيغ الابصار
ثبت قلبي على دينك 
اللهم لا تزع قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الفتن 
ما ظهر منها وما بطن 
اللهم اربط على قلوبنا ولا تاخذنا
بما كسبت ايدينا


----------



## فرحة حياتي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

اختي ممكن رقم مندوبة الرياض..وشكرا


----------



## فرحة حياتي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

اختي اذا فيه جهاز تكبير الصدر اعطيني خبر..عند ندي ماس ..وشكرا


----------



## فرحة حياتي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

السلام عليكم..اختي رقم ام سعود مقفل..بس حبيت اسئل على كم سعر كريم الصدر وكريم الارداف


----------



## اميرررة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*


----------



## اميرررة (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

· عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :

( من قرأ سورة الواقعة في كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبدا ) أخرجه الترمذي


----------



## اميرررة (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

أحمدك ربي و استعينك و أصلي و أسلم على خير خلقك سيدنا محمد

اللهم إني أسألك أن تجعل ما و هبتنا مما نحب معونة لنا على ما تحب

و ما زويت عنا مما نحب فأجعله فراغا لنا فيما تحب

اللهم لا تجعل أنسنا إلا بك و لا حاجتنا إلا إليك و لا رغبتنا إلا في ثوابك و الجنة


----------



## اميرررة (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

الحمد لله رب العالمين.. الذي سبحت له الشمس والنجوم الشهاب.. وناجاه الشجر والوحش والدواب.. والطير فى أوكارها كلُ ُ له أواب.. فسبحانك يا من إليه المرجع والمآب.


----------



## اميرررة (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

أَللّهُمَّ وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِ التَّوْحِيدِ وَالاِيمَانِ بِكَ، وَالتَّصْدِيقِ بِرَسُولِكَ وَالاَئِمَّةِ الَّذِينَ حَتَمْتَ طَاعَتَهُمْ، مِمَّنْ يجْرِي ذلِكَ بِهِ وَعَلَى يَدَيْهِ، آمِينَ رَبَّ العَالَمِينَ.


----------



## اميرررة (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله جميل يحب الجمال "


----------



## اميرررة (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمة أمري، وأصلح لي دنياي التي فيها معاشي، وأصلح لي آخرتي التي فيها معادي، واجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل خير، واجعل الموت راحة لي من كل شر.


----------



## اميرررة (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي مَا قَدَّمْتُ وَمَا أَخَّرْتُ ، وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُ وَمَا أَسْرَرْتُ ، وما أنت أعلم به مني ، أَنْتَ المُقَدِّمُ وَأَنْتَ المُؤَخِّرُ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْـتَ


----------



## اميرررة (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## اميرررة (16 يناير 2013)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

"ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا، ربنا لا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين


----------



## اميرررة (27 يناير 2013)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك يا أرحم الرحمين يا رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما يا سميع يا تواب يا غافر الذنب يا قابل التوب يا من أنت أقرب الي من حبل الوريد يا من تسمع كلامي وترى مكاني ولا يخفى عليك شيء من أمري


----------



## العسل كله (3 فبراير 2013)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*


----------



## اميرررة (13 فبراير 2013)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

‎(رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ


----------



## اميرررة (23 فبراير 2013)

*رد: كريم تاتش فيمينينتي لتكبير الارداف طبيعيا"من شركة ندى ماس روووعه*

اللهم أنا عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك في قبضتك. ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك .. عدل في قضاؤك. أسألك بكل اسم هو لك .. سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحدا من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن .. نور صدري .. وربيع قلبي، وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي


----------

